# Noxx's videos



## aflacglobal (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got a pm from Noxx showing me his new videos on youtube.
This boy is dam good with a guitar. I told him i was going to show everyone. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Check it out and give him a rating on the video.


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=oYlGf2HcFNQ


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=RA96dOLPorY


Good job Noxx. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## chasm1933 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great Noxx. Very, very nice.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks lol.
But the second one is somewhat strange


----------



## Noxx (Dec 8, 2007)

By the way, I'm writing a sad song about Chuck Norris... Anyone got ideas for the lyrics ?
Thanks


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 8, 2007)

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## Noxx (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 8, 2007)

Ralph,

Is that some sort of cat dog hybrid you got there? :lol: 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 9, 2007)

For those of us with kids we call it ( Cat-Dog ).
:wink: 

Their is a redox happening somewhere in that picture. :?


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 9, 2007)

Noxx said:


> By the way, I'm writing a sad song about Chuck Norris... Anyone got ideas for the lyrics ?
> Thanks



Noxx,

Chuck is making news by influencing the US Presidential elections according to Google and Yahoo. Oprah's even getting some hits on a similar subject. 

Chuck and the Next President*

Could be the makings of the next great Chuck Norris hit!! :wink: 

Have you guys seen this one:

Ultimate Showdown

:lol: :lol: 

* This post in no way reflects my political views or potential voting persuasion. :lol: 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the Ultimate Showdown video. 

I think a Chuck norris - Jackie chan ticket would win.

Hey Arnold and Jessie V. can do it. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Just as long as Chuck leaves my Dew alone.


----------



## blueduck (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW

I was playing the video of La Gitanita and my wife walked by the puter and asked who that was and said it sounded really good [no not like on american bandstand that it had a good beat and you could dance to it.... does that put old age on me?] But I like it too, and as a musician I can appreciate good music from another when i hear it [both my wife and I grew up playing the saxophones and related instruments, I try to play the banjo I got in a trade for a gallon of my moonshine, and I dabble on the 88's, however i am nowhere as good as i could be nor willing to play in public]

I think being multi faceted is what makes folks interesting, and only people like politicians have nothing to share with the regular folk and need support from those of us who can do many things.....

William
still kickin and learnin in Central Idaho [where "g"'s is optional]


----------



## daveerf (Dec 12, 2007)

Very good guitar playing noxx. I play the drums. I'm pretty sure I was air drumming in the womb.

"all I wanna do is bang on dee drums all day...."


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 12, 2007)

That's a Great picture Ralph!....


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 14, 2007)

Noxx is at it again. Faster, faster, faster. :lol: 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=nnaDQbJgGlQ


----------



## blueduck (Dec 14, 2007)

aye tis fast, but still it sounds great, and now I can see why Noxx aint been refining much gold, he has been refingin his guitar playin!!!!

very good, nice beat, you can dance to, i'd rate it a 92.


William


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 14, 2007)

Noxx, your part of this video comes after the time stamp 4:20 :arrow: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=uEPe4fZNf74&feature=user

Noxx = Celebrity


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 17, 2008)

A new video by our leader. I must say he is multi-talented.  

I'm jealous. :? 

:arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpk-v7mdaWY


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm on a painfully slow dialup----thus watching anything on youtube borders on the impossible. I don't even try anymore. 

Could someone please tell me what our leader does? I gather he's a fine musician. What type of music? I recall reading he plays guitar. Anything else?

Harold


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, he plays guitar Harold. I don't know what kind of music it is. I guess i would call it spanish marty robbins El Paso style music. What ever it is you can tell he does it with style.

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks!

With some luck, could be I'll be able to hear him someday. Quite a talented lad, from all indications. 

Harold


----------



## blueduck (Jan 17, 2008)

aflacglobal said:


> Yes, he plays guitar Harold. I don't know what kind of music it is. I guess i would call it spanish marty robbins El Paso style music. What ever it is you can tell he does it with style.
> 
> :wink: :wink: :wink:



I would second that answer! style and the fact he is not bad to listen to. [can you picture his head swelling now.....]

William


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 21, 2008)

New :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtwD3UsXR7c

This time we actually get to see his face.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Ya but I don't look quite happy, even if it wasn't the case...


----------



## blueduck (Jan 22, 2008)

it is not a case of happy or unhappy, that is heard in the music! the concentration reminds me of an old guitar player name of Roy Clark, however you dont do what he does/did and that would be concentration so hard he would let his tongue stick out.... 

btw another nice piece and short enough to able to listen to it and yet long enough to let folks see you are improving each time!...... hey even Esteban practices!

William


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 4, 2008)

What do you guys think :?: 
Ebay :?: Youtube :?: google :?: 


Hey Ralph, 
I just want a small advice. 
About my electric furnace, do you think I should make a DVD tutorial with it and sell it like Steve does ? 
I'm still not sure... 
Thanks

I guess it all depends and what your purpose would be. If it's to make money i would say probably no. If you did it would be just enough to break even.

But if you want the glory then i would have to say yes. I think your time would be well spent focused on your education. but i would consider this an education also. Remember what you do now will dictate who you will become later. What i mean by that is become the peoples hero. Be someone everyone else wants to follow or be like. Your influence here on this board is greater and more far reaching than you realize.
People are watching you grow up and learn these new things things right in front of their eyes. On the same side of the token some of us live vicariously thru your existence here on the forum. And by that i mean we see what we all were 20-50 years ago, we know what mistakes us older farts ( I'm 38 ) have made and we see the chance to correct them thru your educational experiences. You have a given leadership talent whether you know it or not. I don't know if your the natural leader type or not. This role may have been something you just fell into. I do see leadership qualities in you though. Either which way grab that monkey by the tail and hold on it's going to be a hell of a ride. This is just getting weird now. lol

I would say make the video and learn from it Noxx.

Hope you don't mind Noxx. I just thought if you want to know if it will work or not ask the general population. Market research.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 4, 2008)

I was sure you was going to do that :lol: 
Nah I don't mind.
If it was the case, this post would have been deleted :roll: :lol: 

But thanks for the advice.


----------



## blueduck (Feb 4, 2008)

go ahead, make the video. you have the technology, you can make faster, stronger, bigger able to leap tall periodic tables in single pages.... wait i get my movies all mixed up....

make the video, if it aint no good people will let you know! if it is good well then people wll let you know that as well.

William


----------



## Froggy (Feb 8, 2008)

Great playing, wish my fat fingers could move like that, but thats ok , , my kids are impressed with my guitar hero III abilities, :lol: except when its their turn...


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 10, 2008)

Noxx is at it again. :wink: :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhRMhtMlZo


----------



## Noxx (Feb 10, 2008)

It's Classical Gas. 8)


----------



## Shaul (Feb 11, 2008)

And It's Great! 8) 8) 

Thanks for the nostalgia. A trip down memory lane.

Shaul


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.bestgoldbuyers.com/goldvids.html


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2009)

:arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BrA1IcABGE&et=1237606688.15


----------



## Noxx (Mar 21, 2009)

Still bringin' up old posts, do ya ? 

There was some nice Steve Jablonsky music with this video but unfortunately youtube removed it...


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 24, 2009)

Either Noxx caught a tapeworm or that's a different person. He looks about 20 pounds lighter then the person we saw in his Experiment pictures.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, who is that with you in the video ????


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha I'm wearing a winter coat under my lab coat 

My fume hood is in my shack and it was -5C outside.

The other person was the only girl in chemical engineering...


----------



## daveerf (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh great, Noxx is procreating with chemical engineering students lol

:wink:

I'd slap ya high fives, but I would be afraid of knocking over a beaker of Aqua Regia.


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2009)

Well at least she's smart. Hopefully the brains are matched by beauty.


----------



## wop1969 (Mar 28, 2009)

aflacglobal said:


> For those of us with kids we call it ( Cat-Dog ).
> :wink:
> 
> Their is a redox happening somewhere in that picture. :?




I know that term aflacglobal

Bravo Noxx!


----------

